# Anyone have water leaking into the trunk through rubber stopper under spare tire??



## 02SER_in_KY (Jul 16, 2003)

My wife's 2002 SE-R has had problems with water in the wheel well where the spare tire is. Since the carpet in the trunk is dry I must assume it is entering from the rubber stopper in the bottom of the well. Why the hell is there a hole in the trunk? What genius engineer thought up that?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

actually there is a leak in the trunk lining/seal. It leaks down and rests in the tire well, and then it dries from the carpet. The dealer should fix it with no questions asked, I think there was a bad batch of something that they used, lol


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have water leaking into the trunk through rubber stopper under spare tire??*



02SER_in_KY said:


> *My wife's 2002 SE-R has had problems with water in the wheel well where the spare tire is. Since the carpet in the trunk is dry I must assume it is entering from the rubber stopper in the bottom of the well. Why the hell is there a hole in the trunk? What genius engineer thought up that? *


may also be leaking from around the tail lights


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2003)

20 bucks says its the taillights. Get some silicone sealant on there.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

50 says it was the seal around the trunk lid, there are many people who have had problems with it, and I believe there is even a TSB on defective trunk lid seals


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2003)

I had this problem as well and the leak was comming from the tail light my dealership fixed it free of charge


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

jbloggs said:


> *20 bucks says its the taillights. Get some silicone sealant on there. *


why should he do it? That is a defect, dealer needs to fix


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

tekmode said:


> *why should he do it? That is a defect, dealer needs to fix *


Exactly. Let Nissan take care of their screw ups.


----------

